# Maple Street



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I forgot how i came across this blend but i remember reading about the old drugstore baccy Rum and Maple. It got me thinking, "i like rum, i sure like maple. and for a cheap drug baccy this would be nice to have on hand." However, it was discontinued however long ago. So Altadis brought it upon themselves to try and recreate this blend.

I must say, for all the flak that Altadis gets (even from me), this was a pleasant surprise and a good reason not to assume that just because they do so many other tobaccos wrong, they can't do one right.

This blend is ribbon/shag in the tin and has and almost sickly smell of maple syrup to it. Don't sniff it for too long or it will get to you. It has great burning qualities and provides plenty of creamy smoke. You can definitely taste the maple, whether it's directly on your tongue, snorking, or the little kisses the smoke gives your nose as it rolls out of your mouth. I noted the distinct taste of rum on few occasions, but it was only in the aftertaste.... the maple is definitely front stage and direct with it's flavor. It can threaten to bite though i haven't crossed that line yet when pushing it, but i'm sure you could make it happen. Other than that, it's an easy going smoke with an EXCEPTIONAL room note of pancakes, waffles, and anything else that you associate syrup with. I will say you need to be a fan of aromatics to like this one, as it's not just a pure tobacco taste with some flavoring, but more flavoring with tobacco taste underneath. That's not to say you can't tell you're smoking tobacco, but it has a very thick flavor to it, while being mild (if that makes sense).

Hope you get around to trying it, i'm glad i got a tin (and $6 for a 1.5oz tin is a steal for this much enjoyment).


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I just got a full size tin of this in the mail to try... I guess a freebie from Altadis. I smoked one bowlful in my trusty MM Country Gentleman and jarred the remainder. Overall, I like this blend. It's one of the very few tobaccos that tastes and smells while smoking exactly like it does in the tin. Looking forward to see what a few months to a year does to this. :tu

Great review BTW.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> I just got a full size tin of this in the mail to try... I guess a freebie from Altadis. I smoked one bowlful in my trusty MM Country Gentleman and jarred the remainder. Overall, I like this blend. It's one of the very few tobaccos that tastes and smells while smoking exactly like it does in the tin. Looking forward to see what a few months to a year does to this. :tu
> 
> Great review BTW.


You mean they just gave it to you for free!!?? Man, the only freebies i get from them are irish creme and blue note.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Wish my freebie would show up. Oh well, it's Christmas and maybe, just maybe something will come from them. Here's hoping!!:rotfl:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Free = Yep. I don't recall requesting any but it's welcome all the same.


----------

